# Maya License Server on OS X 10.7 Server



## dpmpls (Dec 8, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience running Maya License Server on OS X 10.7 Server? I know originally Maya had a lot of problems on 10.7. I'm not sure if Server is any better. We don't want to make sure we can serve our network licenses before upgrading our server.

Thanks


----------

